# Video from External USB drive plugged into 1080p Laptop HDMI to 4K TV...



## mccauley (Dec 31, 2021)

I posted this 3-4 days ago in the Setup & Connections Forum, but this Forum seems a more appropriate venue.

If I make an HDMI connection between a 1080p laptop with (HDMI 2.0 + HDCP 2.2) to a 4k TV, can I watch a 2160p movie (at FULL 4k) from a USB External HDD source connected to the Laptop?

If so, then presumably the Laptop graphics processor is bypassed in the above configuration, but A/V is visible on the Laptop screen as 1080p?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

I posted an answer for you back in that forum. Cheers!


----------

